# أقتراح لجميع الأعضاء بالنسبة لأعياد الميلاد



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]كلنا بنشارك فى الأحتفالات بأعياد ميلاد الأعضاء*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تنزل بلالين وتورت وهدايا وصور ..وووو ...
ثم يُعاد نشرها وأقتباسها وتكرار الصور مرة أخرى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على كل الصفحااااااااات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( لا أنسى موضوع المروحة اللى كرهتنى فى هوا رابونا )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأقتراح كالتالى :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحتفالاً بالعضو ...كل واحد يضع مثلا :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) موقف حصل بينهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أو موضوع للعضو أعجبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أو أثار نقاش كثير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أو مشاركة مشهورة له يحتفظ المُهنّى بها فى ذاكرته

[FONT=&quot]*****

[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ومعانا أتصال هاتفى ...آلو آلو ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- آآنوو آآنوو ...ساموا عليكوا ...ممكن أشتييك فى البيينامج ...؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= أتفضل عايز تقول أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- ممكن اللى بيينزيل الموضوع يبعت ليينكه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للأدانهة  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نفن نفن...؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= آآلوو آآلوو ..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]آآلوو ..
[/FONT]الظاهر أن الأتصال أنقطع ... ما علينا ..نرجع لموضوعنا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأى حضراتكم فى الأقتراح دة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وننسى شوية المراوح والتورت [/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2014)

فكره حلوه بس بردوا ميمنعش تبقى فيها تورته و جاتوه و بيتزا  و ببسى و شمع و بلالين و مراوح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و غير كدا ما فيه مواضيع شغاله-- زى شخصيات جميله ده الشخصيه الى عليها العين ممكن الى يدخل يكتب الى عايزه فيها--
مش لازم يعنى فى العيد ميلاد كمان نكتب --  يكفى انها تهنئه بعيد الميلاد-- و الى عايز يكتب يكتب بردوا مفيش مانع--هههههه
 نعمل موضوع مخصوص --
 تصدق بئا دى فكره موضوع--
ان نرشح اسم و الكل يدخل يقول موقف حصل معاه-- ممكن فكاهى
ممكن خناقه هههههو بالمره نفتكر الخناقه و نتخانق تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نعمل موضوع مخصوص --
> تصدق بئا دى فكره موضوع--
> ان نرشح اسم و الكل يدخل يقول موقف حصل معاه-- ممكن فكاهى
> ممكن خناقه هههههو بالمره نفتكر الخناقه و نتخانق تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*لآلآلآلآلآ كدة هنكرر نفسنا 
المواضيع دى كتير وشغالة على ودنه 
خليها بمناسبتها تكون أحلى 
آدى أول واحدة رفضت الأقتراح

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]






			( لا أنسى موضوع المروحة اللى كرهتنى فى هوا رابونا )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[FONT=&quot]الموحه دي كانت جيالي في ع[FONT=&quot]يد ميلادي
[FONT=&quot]شاايلاها في النيش 

[FONT=&quot]الفكرة حلوة ومميزة ومختلفه اكيد

** [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]بس لازماٌ وحتماٌ وضروري يبقا فيه تورت واكل في[FONT=&quot] عيد الميلاد*​​*
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2014)

فكرة جميلة وجديدة لكن الزهايمر وبينسى بسرعة مش هيلاقى حاجة يكتبها


----------



## aymonded (19 سبتمبر 2014)

وختاماً




​ أصل المراوح دية مهمة للغاية
أنا قلت بس أساعد وأُساهم في الموضوع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> وختاماً
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*حتى أنت يا بروتس ؟!
إذن فليسقط الأقتراح 
بدلاً من روما *

​


----------



## aymonded (19 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حتى أنت يا بروتس ؟!
> إذن فليسقط الأقتراح
> بدلاً من روما *
> 
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تقصد يا ترى المكرونة (روما)



​


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههه لالا الفكرة جميلة فعلا لكن برضو ده ميمنعش اننا نجيب تورتة وورد وكده واهو  اللى مش فاكر موقف يهنى ويمشى ههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2014)

ما تحاولش مع الستات
بردوا لازم عيد 
ههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*هو إقتراح حلو 

بس ما تحاولش *​


----------



## aymonded (19 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو إقتراح حلو
> 
> بس ما تحاولش *​



ههههههههههههه صح
لا محيص​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب اقتراح
وين المشكل اذا اتعمل عيد وموضمع كما قال عبود
هيك بيكون العيد عيدين
زيادة الخير=خير


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

فكره حلوه 
 
المهم التنفيذ 
وخروجه الموضوع للنور 
يعنى مش تبقى وعود وعود زى الكفتة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا مع راى حبووو 
ده موضوع عيد ميلاد وتهنئة للعضو 
واكيد كلمة كل سنة وانت طيب بتفرق معاه كتير 
احنا ممكن منجبش تورت فى اعياد الميلاد 
نخليها جاتوه بس 
ههههههههههههههههه 
ملحوظة : استاذنا كره الاقتباس واللى بيقتبسوه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
صدقنى بنحاول ع اد ما نقدر 
بس فى ردود كتير بتبقى فى الموضوع وانت عاوز ترد رد معين 
ع عضو قوم ايه تقتبس مشاركته علشان ترد عليه 
انا عن نفسى واحدة من اللى بيقتبسوا 
بس خلالاص هانت فصلى عشرتاشر سنة كدا وابطل 
ههههههههههههههه 
لا بجد بحاول ع اد ما اقدر ماقتبس المشاركة 
هو بس فعلا فى حد يدخل يرد فى عيد الميلاد 
تلاقية مقتبس الموضوع كله بصوره ببابا غنوجه 
علشان يرد 
يحبذ اننا نرد من غير اقتباس المشاركة كلها 
والله الموفق والمستعان 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا مع راى حبووو
> ده موضوع عيد ميلاد وتهنئة للعضو
> واكيد كلمة كل سنة وانت طيب بتفرق معاه كتير
> *​


*وحد قالك أننا هنمنع ( كل سنة وأنت طيب ) ؟؟؟*
*هو أحنا تنظيم " داعش " ؟!!!
*
*[FONT=&quot]أنتم عالم مُحبطة بجد ...تموتوا فى الهيصة والمراوح 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أنا كنت هعمل كدة فى عيد ميلاد حوبو[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بس للأسف مكنتش فى مصر 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ملحوقة لأقرب عيد ميلاد حد أعرفه 
[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> يعنى مش تبقى وعود وعود زى الكفتة


 *[FONT=&quot]صَّبع صَّبع يا عم الحاج ...( هوى ) ع الموضوع تانى واعرفى لنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أستوى لغاية فين ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]صَّبع صَّبع يا عم الحاج ...( هوى ) ع الموضوع تانى واعرفى لنا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أستوى لغاية فين ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



هههههههه

انتى معرفش مش البصل باظ والبهارات سوسيت 
والكفته فشلت فشل زريع  وراحة جبوها جهزه من بره [/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*طب افرض بقى يا استاذنا انى ليا موقف مع العضو ده 
خناقة بس 
يووم عيد ميلاده ادخل اقوله كل سنة وبينا خناقة هههههههههههههه 
شعقولا يعنى
 اقصد ان فى مواقف ممكن تكون مش لطيفة هتقولى بلاش تقوليها 
هقولك يعنى معيدش عليه 
هههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وحد قالك أننا هنمنع ( كل سنة وأنت طيب ) ؟؟؟*
> *هو أحنا تنظيم " داعش " ؟!!!*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنتم عالم مُحبطة بجد ...تموتوا فى الهيصة والمراوح *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: *​​[/FONT]​
> ...


 لا بئا 
 لااااا بئئئااااااااااااااااااا
 ليش دعوه--
 انا عازا حقى ناشف :giveup:
 قال كنت هعمل كدا-- بس معملتش علشان كنت بره مصر--
 طيب انت ناااو جوه مصر--
 حجج :beee:[/FONT]


----------

